# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Free SQL Formatter

## guidomarcel

Hello,
maybe you are interested in this.
there is a free  :Smilie:   java applet on www.sqlinform.com which is a SQL Code beautifier / formatter. It is for all kind of SQL (DB2, ORACLE; Access, Informix, etc). The only thing you need is a Java Runtime Environment (which should be available in most cases). You can beautify SQL statements out of program code and format them for Java, ASP, VB, PHP.

A free  :Smilie:  desktop version is also available 

Regards
GuidoMarcel

----------

